# Coolmax covers for memory foam toppers



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

We need to make our bed a bit softer but I'm concerned that buying a memory foam topper will make me too hot in bed.

Even in winter I find a 4.5tog duvet too hot sometimes!!

I've seen eBay sellers advertising a Coolmax cover which wicks moisture and heat away. Does anyone have any experience of these covers?

Are there any alternatives to consider?

Richard


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi Richard, i have the Raskelf ones and they are fantastic.

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thumbs up for Raskalfs but they do take up a lot of space and could be replicated a lot cheaper if you have the time.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Dunlopillo mattress at home has Coolmax on the top layer. Much cooler than our old spring mattress with a Raskelf memory foam topper was.


----------

